# Rare Breed, Boz Shepherds



## NaturalBornGuardians

Just wanted to share some pictures of what I consider an amazing Giant Breed of Dog.
The Turkish Boz Shepherd is a wonderful and very capable guardian of Farm and Family. Capable and content working as a Livestock Guardian Dog or being part of the Family.
They are a very physically capable dog with regards to speed, strength and agility. Rugged and tough as the job they have been bred to do, these are dogs that do not need pampering.
pictures of Boz in Turkey.
























Here are some pictures of my pups.
























Here is a place to look up some information on the breed.
http://www.itgdc.com/index.htm


----------



## stacey101

Im still not over how big these dogs are! beautiful guy


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Beautiful dog. They look like other rare breeds I've seen on the internet (like Kangals), but I've never heard of a Boz Shepherd before, very cool and BIG!!!


----------



## luv mi pets

Are they related to Anatolian shepherds? I have an Anatolian and am absolutely in love with this breed. Very powerful dog with such gentleness towards their owners. Very nice dogs.


----------



## Vicky88

Lovely dogs, i have never heard of the breed before either, i like the pics where the dogs has it's paws on your arms, can really see how big they are then!.


----------



## NaturalBornGuardians

Hello,

The Boz Shepherd is very similar to the Anatolian, Kangal and Yoruk. They have much the same personality, tempeament and guarding style.

They are actually a subtype of Yoruk, which are the dogs of the Nomadic Shepherds of Turkey.

All the dogs in Turkey are Landrace Working Livestock Guardian dogs. Seperating out the regional types is both confusing and controversial. 

The Boz are just a Regional Type from South East Turkey. Although they are huge, they are also very strong, fast and agile. They live from 10-15 years, and are a very rugged and tough dog. 
Health issues are fewer than most any other large breed. Harsh environment, tough work and extreme selection has played a part in forming them. 

Here are some links with more information.
http://www.itgdc.com/turkish_boz_shepherd.htm
http://www.naturalbornguardians.com/turkish_boz_shepherd_dogs.htm


----------



## Abbylynn

That is a beautiful dog! I think it is wonderful that they have a life span of that length. I wish more large/giant breeds did.


----------

